# Wifi disconnects



## blux (Jan 26, 2012)

I've seen many problems regarding people's WiFi connection turn on randomly or cut off during use, but nothing on WiFi turning off when the screen is off. *And yes, it's set to stay on while screen is off.*

I thought maybe it was Juice Defender interfering, but I turned that off and it still happens.

Then I thought maybe it's because my connection in my place is crappy and it really was being disconnected. But, my work has WiFi all over, yet after a certain time of my phone being asleep, I'd find that I'd be connected to 4G again. When I unlock my phone though, I'm connected to WiFi again. Could it all just be a fluke and I'm getting disconnected from my home WiFi and my work's WiFi has a time limit?(I do have to agree to terms each time I reconnect. Maybe I should read them...)

I just got the phone yesterday and I've only rooted, unlocked the bootloader, and backed up my IMEI. No new ROMs or major tweaks.

I'm on a 2GB data limit so if I can prevent any background processes using my data, I would like to.


----------

